# A different indexer



## Bogstandard (Jun 27, 2008)

While going around the normal engineering suppliers, I came across something from Arc Euro that deserves a mention.

I think this was maybe designed by our own John S the third.

If you use ER32 or 5C collets, this one can use both, and it can be purchased with a matching tailstock as well. As far as I know, no one until now has come out with a good quality reasonably priced indexer for ER32.

John


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 27, 2008)

I use one just like it but without the ER32's. What we do is machine the base so the sides are square and parallel with the spindle center line , and so the spindle is centered within the base. This way you can just throw it in the vise and it is aligned. The only other issue we have had is there is a little slop in the spindle on the ones I have used (length wise). If you adjust it completly out it is too tight to rotate the spindle. It is not a big deal as long as you always push the dividing plate the same way when inserting your pin. What we have talked about doing is putting a couple thrust washers with a thrust bearing to tighten it up but still be able to rotate. <-- This may be over kill but??? 
All said it is a very handy tool for the money. Other than a thrust washer all I need is a 5C three jaw chuck.
Tim


----------



## John S (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes it's a mod done on the standard 5C spin indexer so it can use both types of collets.
So far only Arc is carrying these as he's gone to the trouble of getting the factory to come up with this model.

For anyone who has a normal spin indexer already or uses 5C's in the lathe spindle nose they also do this







This clever little adaptor will enable you to use ER32 collets in your existing 5C fixture (not required for Stevenson's 5C indexing head). Standard Internal & external 5C drawbar threads. (only works with drawbar locking fixtures)
050-070-00800 	5C to ER32 Collet Adaptor 

.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 27, 2008)

Here you are Zeus,

You can use these to make your backplate for up to a 4" chuck.

John


----------



## BobWarfield (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, I'm just dense.

Why do I want to do this? Because I don't have a full set of 5C's? Some other reason?

Best,

BW


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 28, 2008)

Bob,

For the spin indexer, some people might not have any 5C collets at all, but do have ER32 mill collets. Of course this could open up a whole new world to those that don't have a RT.
As I said, I haven't seen a spin indexer that uses ER collets, unless of course you can point me in the right direction.

John


----------



## John S (Jun 28, 2008)

Bob,
The biggest reason is there are no gaps with ER collets, they have a parallel losing range of 1mm or 40 thou unlike the 5C's that will only hold the marked size.

The reason I converted mine in the first place was I wanted to turn some 12mm pins down 1/2 a mill then part off.

These went on the mill and had two spanner flats on each end. I could do all these operations with a 12mm 5C except the last one where I had to hold on the 11.5 diameter.
I have loads of bored out emergency 5C's and got fed up of ordering more.

Another reason I only recently found out is that collets are common to countries !

Do a search on ebay.com.au and in Australia they don't use 5C's but they use plenty of ER series.

The ER series is also the only work holding and tool holding system out there. Not saying it's perfect but no one collet system is. This way you get two bites of the cherry.

.


----------



## Hexbasher (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a bison spindex in the home shop....i want a lil 3jaw/5c holder.. (that plus spindex, wow!)....wait for thaT To go on sale at kbc


----------

